# Knitting Necklaces



## crafty4566 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi from South Carolina.

I've been watching all you ladies wonderful knitting for some time now and finally got brave enough to post a picture of some of the necklaces I'm making. I belong to 2 knitting groups, Mostly, I just love to knit and every other craft you can think of!!!! I'm addicted, but in a good way.


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

good job they are special


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

I love them, do you have a pattern?


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice! Have never seen these before.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## Bettyboop0832 (Aug 22, 2013)

I love them also are they hard tomake, and is there a pattern. Thank You Betty


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Just lovely! You sure have quite a collection! Also curious about a pattern.... :thumbup:


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

they are beautiful. I wouldn't know where to start! what kind of "yarn" do you use for this?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

They are beautiful.


----------



## BarbaraAW (Apr 10, 2013)

Everyone is saying the same thing, Beautiful and very different! Pattern PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Peg I M4 (Apr 6, 2012)

I too would like the pattern. These are really pretty


----------



## Zanne60 (Mar 20, 2013)

They are beautiful!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

They look like they would make great gifts! I'd love to have the pattern too!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Very wonderful. Add me to the "I want the pattern, please" list.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Simply stunning


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## crafty4566 (Sep 2, 2013)

pattern for necklaces is in this book--101 Designer one-skein wonders by Judith Durant

hardest part is stringing beads first. After first one really seems easy. I've made 18


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

Very very pretty !! Lovely work


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Your necklaces are beautiful!! Welcome from Michigan and, as the rest of us, you have met the criteria for being here, you're an addict!! We all are!! And we love it!!!


----------



## knottyknitter (Feb 15, 2013)

I too would like a pattern. Thanks!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful work. Welcome to KP. I would also like a link to the pattern. Thx.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

virginia42 said:


> Beautiful work. Welcome to KP. I would also like a link to the pattern. Thx.


Oops. See that you've already posted your pattern source.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London.
Your necklaces are very good.


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

gorgeous work
welcome from New Zealand


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome to KP. Lovely necklaces.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Check out Laura Nelkin's necklace designs. Perhaps these beauties are from Laura Nelkin's collection.


----------



## zoe (Mar 31, 2011)

Rally stunning work, I am impressed, do you sell them?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome to KP and beautiful necklaces :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

You are a neighbor. I live in Charleston!!!!! Just love your necklaces. They are gorgeous. I've thought about trying those but haven't gotten to it yet.

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## Jaszy (Apr 30, 2011)

Just wondering what yarn you used for the necklaces.
They look so much better than the ones in the book.
Gorgeous!


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

Welcome to KP and your necklaces are stunning. Would love the pattern if possible.


----------



## Ann bergman (Jan 21, 2012)

What an interesting necklace. My granddaughter would enjoy making a necklace and so would I. Will you share the pattern /source?


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi 
They are wonderful I love them are they done in a fine yarn and beads threaded on wonderful how did you make could you share please 
vera


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

G'day and welcome from Sydney NSW Australia, your necklaces are beautiful.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

OHHHH they're beautiful! you are inspiring me to make some!


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

Lovely - did u create these using a pattern or something of your own? Nice color selection

shelia
nc


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

Great job.

Welcome from Missouri


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

They came out really well. I've been wanting to try some knitted or crocheted jewelry. This helps with inspiration!


----------



## jaymbee (Jun 29, 2011)

Those are gorgeous. Are they difficult to knit? Would love to have pattern. Thanks.


----------



## Crafty47 (Sep 3, 2013)

Please add me to the list of those liking to have directions they are really beautiful


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Welcome from Pittsburgh, Pa. These necklaces are really beautiful, but they look tedious. Are they?


----------



## 1949Mary (Aug 8, 2013)

would love pattern


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

check page 2 for the book with the pattern


----------



## jackiefi (Jul 17, 2013)

Lovely great job


----------



## Crafty bee (Mar 4, 2012)

LOVE your necklaces! I already have the book but your necklaces are so much prettier than the one pictured in the book. What yarn did you use to create these?


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Pa


----------



## Ladycamper (Apr 29, 2013)

Beautiful!! I have lots of beads that i could use. I googled knitted necklaces , but all I find is mostly photos and ads. Can't find a pattern to either download free or buy..Anybody out there get any results?!!


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

Your jewelry is lovely.


----------



## linny anne (Feb 23, 2013)

Lovely necklaces, did you use ravelry pattern 'glam girl necklace 'by shaina billow, my eyesight is not great but it looks similar.


----------



## Tgayle (May 23, 2013)

Looks very pretty, but maybe difficult . Really would appreciate the pattern. I love to knit!


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

Were the necklaces hard to knit? What size needle and yarn did you use? They really look great.


----------



## gloria Lambe (Apr 8, 2011)

never thought about knitting jewelry - these necklaces are beautiful, they/beads are so tiny. do you have the patterns, or do you just go on your "own" ? Do you make them for friends, or make them to sell ?


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Your necklaces are beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## crafty4566 (Sep 2, 2013)

I used some heavier crochet thread and now don't have a label. It may have been a 3 or 5 wt????????? sorry. I still used size 3 needle with crochet thread.


----------



## crafty4566 (Sep 2, 2013)

I used either 3 or 5 crochet thread but have no label ????? Same needle size.


----------



## Mnknit (Jul 2, 2012)

Those are so unique. I will be adding the necklaces to my "To Do" list.
First... I will need to purchase the book.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome from Michigan. Your work is Awesome.


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

The necklaces are gorgeous. Something else to add to my to-do list. The book is on my Amazon wish list already.


----------



## 1949Mary (Aug 8, 2013)

I sure would appreciate it if you could email me directions I have tried to get them from Knitting Paraadise but absolutely no luck my email is [email protected]


----------



## Tgayle (May 23, 2013)

You need the book.


----------



## Tgayle (May 23, 2013)

101designs for 1 skein by Judith D---- go to yahoo cheap books. 8.00, free shipping through Sept. 5 , I think.


----------



## Tgayle (May 23, 2013)

101designs for 1 skein by Judith D---- go to yahoo cheap books. 8.00, free shipping through Sept. 5 , I think.


----------



## Maggie Crawford (Sep 2, 2013)

Omg! Beautiful!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Our library has the book. I checked it out, and started the necklace. Pink one first.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Arizona! Your necklaces are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Bonita Johnson (Mar 30, 2013)

They are beautiful put meon the pattern list also..


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

You have to find a copy of the book whether it be at the Library or on eBay. I have access to a library that has a library lending program so that is where I am going. Already is on my list of books wanted.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

It is so easy to do, and works up fast. Made one for myself and my GD wanted one in black yarn and gold bead. I took it to the shop to put clasp on it. Now everyone want one. Christmas gifts coming up.


----------

